# Thinking Of Getting A Pacman Frog



## balluupnetme

anyway I just wanna know the care and maintenance for these guys, thanks guys


----------



## fury

get an african bullfrog same care as pacman but a much bigger frog


----------



## balluupnetme

cool, what do you usually feed it and how often ? I don't want a big frog lol I'm ok with a pacman


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA

I got a Pac Man and it all depends on the size you get it. I got mine and he was about the size or a quarter and I feed him crickets dusted with calcium and now that he is a little bigger I feed him a pinky once a week along with crickets, I have even fed him gold fish. My set up I have a 15 gallon with poll filter sand in the bottom mixed with organic soil and topped with Moss. They are not the most active pets as mine dont move until its time to eat but its still a cool easy care pet. I will post some pics of mine in a bit.


----------



## Smoke

Hell yeah pics would be cool. Those frogs are cool looking. After seeing Fury's frog, I have a much greater respect for them.


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA

Mine is still young and pretty small but I just need to load the pics from off my phone onto my computer.


----------



## CLUSTER ONE

Do they need any extra heating or lighting or just dirt and food pretty much?


----------



## fury

> Do they need any extra heating or lighting or just dirt and food pretty much?


daytime temperatures - for these frogs 77-90F i keep mine around 80 give or take a little.

water - a large water bowl (depth of water should follow frog size)

substrate - coconut fiber or additive-free top soil with little to no mulch (you could use a strainer to emove it) top soil doesn't sour as easily as coconut fiber due to the presence of helpful bacteria and fungi and as a result it generally requires less frequent renewal

see my video for a better veiw of things


----------



## CLUSTER ONE

Thaks for the info. I know these guys eat a ton but in a given week or so what all would you feed one (your guys size)


----------

